# Mac OS X Update (V 10.4.8)



## Nameisnobody (Oct 3, 2006)

This update is available for me to download right, but everytime I download, by the time it reaches 21 MB out of 211 MB, this window would pop up and say:

A networking error has occurred: timed out (-1001). Make sure you can connect to the Internet, then try again.

This is the 5th time this has happened to me.
Can anyone help me with this problem?

Thanks


----------



## Pinky von Pout (Apr 25, 2006)

Have you enough memory on your hard drive to save the update?

If all else fails, try getting your update direct from Apple:

Intel

PPC

Hope this helps


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

Have you tried downloading the 10.4.8 Combo update from Apple's site?


----------



## Nameisnobody (Oct 3, 2006)

VegasACF said:


> Have you tried downloading the 10.4.8 Combo update from Apple's site?


Thanks guys, but what is the difference between your link to Pinky's link?


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

About 118 MB for PPC and 88 MB for Intel. I'm not 100 certain about this, but, given the vast size differences, I'd say the Combo update installs the entire OS anew, whereas the Software Update and the Links du Pink (heh) merely include the new bits of code, leaving the unchanged parts, well, unchanged.

Oh, and I didn't include the Intel-based Mac link, as you don't say what computer you have, so I erred on the side of percentages. Just in case, here 'tis.

Every time I've seen someone have a problem with updating the OS via Software Update the answer has been "download the combo update".


----------



## Nameisnobody (Oct 3, 2006)

I have an Intel based Mac, so if theres another OS update, let's say V10.4.9, then its best to not use Software Update but instead use the Combo update?

So just click the link in the above post you gave me right Vegas?


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

Personally, I've _never_ had a problem with the Software Update method. For those that do, though, I've always heard it's best to download the combo update.

The link I provided above is only for the 10.4.8 update. There will be a different link for subsequent updates. If ever you need to find it just search Google for "Mac OS combo update" and whatever version number you seek.


----------



## Nameisnobody (Oct 3, 2006)

maraming salamat (thank very much in Tagalog) 

Hopefully your link with the combo update does it for me unlike the Software Update method!


----------



## Nameisnobody (Oct 3, 2006)

I'm currently downloading it right now using that combo link, but it seems to have stalled. 
The downloading bar stopped at 73%.
What is up with it? I'm still connected to the internet, I hope its not a repeat of the last time I downloaded V10.4.8 through Software Update.


----------



## Nameisnobody (Oct 3, 2006)

I will try downloading the Update again...


----------



## Nameisnobody (Oct 3, 2006)

Great, Success!
The update and installation were successful, even though downloading it, took like 5 hours.
But it was successfully done. 
Now it is finally, a Mac OS X V 10.4.8
Thanks to Pinky and Vegas for the links.


----------

